# Nato Strap For Smp



## Jim75 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi there,

I have a SMP 2254.50.00 and am thinking about buying an alternative strap for a bit of variety from the steel bracelet. I like the functional military style of the NATO strap (20mm for my Seamaster?) from RLT , but have a couple of questions before I order:

1. Your opinions on the NATO style straps (eg comfort, durability, security etc)

2. What tool(s) do I need to change the strap myself, and is it a fairly easy DIY job on the Seamaster? I obviously don't want to risk any damage to the original bracelet.

Many thanks,

Jim


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

roys bond nato's are very comfy to wear and look super awesome cool on a seamaster. Have a look on the sales site for the strap chaging tool....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

What he said.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

get yourself one of these








from here

what you want is the Bergeon Spring Bar Tool - Standard

if your careful you should be able to remove the bracelet fairly easily without scratching.

unless you fancy going into a high street jewelers and them charging you a tenner for the privilege


----------



## Jim75 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll be ordering of of those then!

Seen a picture in the gallery of the 'Bond' style strap - looks at home on it.

Many thanks

Jim


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

I wear my SMP more than any other watch and it works great on a nato or a leather strap, the bracelet is still the most comfortable bracelet i have tried so i only change for a different look rather than out of necessity.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jim75 said:


> I'll be ordering of of those then!
> 
> Seen a picture in the gallery of the 'Bond' style strap - looks at home on it.
> 
> ...


happy to help.....and welcome to the forum jim


----------



## Jim75 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics rapidboy - the black face SMP is certainly versatile and would probably look good on most things! I too have no problems with the bracelet but it's nice to experiment - am thinking of a black leather strap also

Jim


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I have tried my own SMPs with a number of differant straps but in all honesty found that the "Bond" Seamaster bracelet suits them best! The only non Omega alternative i found that looked o.k was the Hirsch Carbon Sport strap which is available from RLT







This combo is frequently seen on Omega forums -regretably i have no pics to show with one


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

ANDI said:


> I have tried my own SMPs with a number of differant straps but in all honesty found that the "Bond" Seamaster bracelet suits them best! The only non Omega alternative i found that looked o.k was the Hirsch Carbon Sport strap which is available from RLT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC the US spec black faced SMP comes on the "Bond" bracelet as standard.

Im a fan of that bracelet myself but i will check out the Hirsch carbon


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Just to add some pics, my differents trials with the SMP.

The funny thing is that I submit my choices in 2 fora and each solution meet it's onw "supporter".

Now it's on a leather brown nato with a blue sewing










And I tried :


----------



## Jim75 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok... so I received the Bergeon Spring Bar Tool Standard today - (ordered Sunday night, so great service from RLT!)

Either I'm missing something or the tool does not fit my watch...?!

The fork is too big to fit into the cavity to grip the collar on the spring bar - I'm presuming that the fork is inserted parallel to the lug (as shown in the photo) to fit the spring bar into the groove and not perpendicular which would simply be hooking the collar on one of the prongs?

Should I have ordered the 'Fine' sized spring bar tool?

Suggestions most welcome before I do some damage..!

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I use the fine end for bracelets & put in the fatter end for straps


----------



## Jim75 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bloody hell..! The bugger's finally off...thanks for the tip!

Off for a stiff drink to calm my nerves before I attempt to put the NATO on.... I take it there's a knack to this..?!


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Jim75 said:


> Bloody hell..! The bugger's finally off...thanks for the tip!
> 
> Off for a stiff drink to calm my nerves before I attempt to put the NATO on.... I take it there's a knack to this..?!


Aye it's dead easy once you get into the way of it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jim75 said:


> Bloody hell..! The bugger's finally off...thanks for the tip!
> 
> Off for a stiff drink to calm my nerves before I attempt to put the NATO on.... I take it there's a knack to this..?!


Just raise your glass to your mouth and swallow...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Just raise your glass to your mouth and swallow...












quality come back


----------



## Jim75 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aye, glass to mouth co-ordination proved a bit easier....

Anyway, well impressesd with the NATO strap - looked a bit uninspiring straight out of the bag but once on it looks great.

Think RLT will be getting a bit more custom in the near future...thanks again for everyones help

Jim


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jim75 said:


> Aye, glass to mouth co-ordination proved a bit easier....
> 
> Anyway, well impressesd with the NATO strap - looked a bit uninspiring straight out of the bag but once on it looks great.
> 
> ...


that looks super cool sexy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Jim75 said:


> Aye, glass to mouth co-ordination proved a bit easier....
> 
> Anyway, well impressesd with the NATO strap - looked a bit uninspiring straight out of the bag but once on it looks great.
> 
> ...


Well done on your first strap change... BTW looks good on the NATO


----------



## bobsleigh (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi people,

Can I recommend that you have a look at the timefactors website. He does all of the nato straps and loads more. I have a seiko 033 with a Timefactors open-ended "Aviator" strap in black and everyone reckons it looks brilliant.

All the best

Rob


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Rob, two points, well three actually, first; welcome to







, second; the site you mention is out of action at present from unknown causes and third; it is against forum rules to post details of other sales sites


----------



## bobsleigh (Jan 26, 2008)

nursegladys said:


> Hi Rob, two points, well three actually, first; welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Sorry 'bout that, bit new to forums . Sites ok tho , just looked.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

that's OK Rob, had to get in there before the mods did. Most on here know the site anyway. It's the forum thats down not the main site


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)




----------

